# Der Junge geht mir nicht auf die Strasse



## Deutschliebhaber

Guten Morgen!
- Na, dann musst du halt sehen, wenn du sonst noch auf der Strasse triffst.
- Der Junge geht mir nicht auf die Strasse! Dermacht jetzt seine Schulaufgaben.

Qué quiere decir la frase subrayada? No la entiendo, en especial ese "mir". Y de paso ese "halt" de la primera frase, se puede traducir como "pues"?
Vielen Dank!


----------



## susanainboqueixon

Ese "mir" sólo se añadió para dar mas énfasis, quizás así: Que no se me vaya a la calle el chico! 
(No quiero que se vaya a la calle el chico.)

Sí, ese "halt" se puede traducir como "pues", es uno de los muchísimos "Modalpartikel" que tenemos.

Saludos,
Susana


----------



## Deutschliebhaber

Ganz vielen Dank, Susana! Du bist die beste!


----------



## susanainboqueixon

De nada - muchas gracias por decirlo!


----------



## kunvla

Bloß zwei Korrekturen:


Deutschliebhaber said:


> Guten Morgen!
> - Na, dann musst du halt sehen, wenn wen du sonst noch auf der Strasse triffst.
> - Der Junge geht mir nicht auf die Strasse! Der macht jetzt seine Schulaufgaben.


wenn - si; cuando
wen (Akk. von wer) - a quién (OD)

Saludos,


----------



## Udo

Deutschliebhaber said:


> - Der Junge geht mir nicht auf die Straße!



El significado es: No quiero que salga a la calle el chico (para nada). o más fuerte: (Mientras estoy) el chico no saldrá a la calle.
Esa construcción alemana carece de lógica gramatical. Sin embargo es muy común y pertenece al lenguaje familiar.
En lenguaje estándar sería: Ich möchte nicht, dass der Junge auf die Straße geht.


----------



## anahiseri

susanainboqueixon said:


> el





susanainboqueixon said:


> Ese "mir" sólo se añadió para dar mas énfasis, quizás así: Que no se me vaya a la calle el chico!


Como muestra el ejemplo de Susana,en español también se usa esta construcción


----------

